# Detroit CL Cleveland Welding



## mickeyc (Nov 6, 2015)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/5303103844.html


Mike


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2015)

Lights and badge worth more than that......


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2015)

On it.I spoke to the seller about this bike not that long ago. Just left a voicemail,


----------



## jkent (Nov 6, 2015)

someone needs to jump on that bike. Well worth it.
wish I had the funds right now.


----------



## how (Nov 6, 2015)

jkent said:


> someone needs to jump on that bike. Well worth it.
> wish I had the funds right now.




front of the bike is kewl, BUT its a girls bike
from my point of view, ya gotta be nuts to pay 700 bucks for a girls bike


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 7, 2015)

What was it? Always interested in pics of CWC bikes to build my personal data base. Anyone save pics or purchase it?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## mrg (Nov 7, 2015)

hope you saved that from getting blown apart for all those great parts Mike! very cool bike!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 7, 2015)

Who ever bought the bike got a great deal on it for sure!!


----------



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks cool! Id like to see a rear view of the bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 8, 2015)

The bike was a bargain at $700. I, too, hope it stays together. V/r Shawn


----------

